

Is the Internet Left Leaning? - andrewfelix
http://andrewsplastic.tumblr.com/post/14387806370/is-the-internet-left-leaning

======
friendstock
"Reality has a well-known liberal bias."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Colbert_at_the_2006_Whi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Colbert_at_the_2006_White_House_Correspondents_Association_Dinner)

------
paulhauggis
Younger people are usually left-leaning. Since the older generation probably
aren't hanging out on Youtube and Facebook, they aren't there to like or
unlike a video.

